# OT: High cholesterol issues



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I posted this on FB a couple days ago and got a ton of good responses. Figured I'd post it here too for more knowledge. Sharing is caring yo.

So I haven't had a blood test in 3 years but since I'm turning 50 later this summer, figured it's time. My doctor was so mad that the numbers turned bad that she wanted to punch me. My numbers are:

Cholesterol Total: 281
Triglycerides: 177
HDL 57
LDL 189

My EKG is good and blood pressures are good. But my grandpa had a stroke early and my dad has been on cholesterol medication since he was 40.

I ride 4x a week but just short rides. Last year, I hardly climbed since my knee hurt so I gained 5 lbs to 155. Right now, I'm good to climb again. Also, I travel a lot now and eat a ton on these fancy feasts.

I don't watch my diet and I don't really eat fruits and veggies. I like chips, choco, ice cream, espresso, beer and pork, rice.

Anyway, this is a wake-up call so I have to do something. Doctor put me on a statin drug and said get my act together for a check-up in 10 weeks.

My plan is to take the drug, start climbing again, lose 5 lbs and improve my diet.

So what is your experience with this subject and what can you suggest?

thanks in advance,
fc


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

Call to Action: Cardiovascular Disease in Asian Americans

probably a combination of genes and the typical USA diet. you should go paleo bro. both sides of my family are from the PI, guess what.......you already knew.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

Eat good fish (No Tilapia), among many other things. You can easily eat like a king, and eat healthy at the same time. The children of non-diverse parents absolutely cannot overlook the heritage of health.


----------



## TeeKay (May 27, 2005)

Et tu, FC?

I too was diagnosed with high cholesterol a few years ago ~ I'm turning 38 soon. A desk job and inactivity can do that to you.

What has helped me has been biking once to twice a week consistently for the last two years. And drinking more beer. I believe you have heard of those two solutions 

I am serious about the beer drinking though! I eat a lot, and fast, and fatty food. When I drink, I tend to slow down my binge eating and feel fuller, resulting in less total caloric intake. I don't believe in dieting.

The consistent biking really helped ~ Strava says 1000-2000 calories burned per outing.

After a year of doing that, I lost about 20 lbs and have kept it at the same weight (145 for 5'6) for over a year now. The Cholesterol and blood pressure went way down. The doctor says to keep doing what I'm doing and I'll be fine.

If only I can up my average to 2-3 rides per week...


----------



## jibmaster (Sep 28, 2006)

Eat your fruits and vegies. All of them.
Remember to eat all the colors.
Stop drinking so much beer.

Loooong rides. Like 5-8 hours.

Stop eating junk food.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

nativeson said:


> Call to Action: Cardiovascular Disease in Asian Americans
> 
> probably a combination of genes and the typical USA diet. you should go paleo bro. both sides of my family are from the PI, guess what.......you already knew.


I ain't going paleo man. Nope.

You Filipinese?? I thought you were Hawaiian, Samoan and Tongan mix.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

jibmaster said:


> Eat your fruits and vegies. All of them.
> Remember to eat all the colors.
> Stop drinking so much beer.
> 
> Loooong rides. Like 5-8 hours.


It's not the Pliny that hurts me. It's the bag of chips that I eat with it.

So I think I can do veggies. I now roll with a bottle of truffle oil that I sprinkle on everything.

I used to love going out of my door and riding to the ocean and back (from San Ho). Perhaps I'll do that again sometimes.

fc


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh boy what a can of worms. You have entered the world of statins for the primary prevention of vascular events. The short summary is that unless you have vascular disease you are wasting your money on the drug. If you want to find out whether you actually have vascular disease you should have a doppler (duplex) ultrasound of your carotids, ankle to brachial duplex ratios and a CT coronary artery calcium score. If you have a CT calcium score over 300 then you should be on a statin and aspirin.

Regardless whether you "need" a statin, you do need a healthy diet and you haven't got one. Exercise, high fibre, fish and coloured stuff like beetroot increase HDLC. Cooking with polyunsaturated and monounsaturated oils increases vascular inflammation and disease. If you cook with fats, make them stable fats at heat - saturated fats like ghee and lard are safer to cook with. Fluctuating blood glucose levels (read a diet high in sugars and possibly some types of rice) increases triglycerides which further increases vascular inflammation and unstable plaque burden. Other causes of vascular inflammation are less clear, but may include some infections and there is increasing evidence that the gut biome has an influence as well - that may be why high fibre diets help as they do improve the colonies of bacteria in the gut.

Short message is change your diet or else, exercise as much as you can and get some hard evidence to prove or exclude vascular disease. There is a lot more to it than just treating lipid numbers.


----------



## jibmaster (Sep 28, 2006)

fc said:


> I now roll with a bottle of truffle oil that I sprinkle on everything.fc


You can do better than that. 
Broccoli, spinach, carrots, chard...
Stay away from processed foods, especially sugar.
Keep eating your meat. Don't want to rock the boat too much.
Someone mentioned Tilapia. Switch it to wild salmon, mackeral, trout.
Limit your intake of red meat.

Keep your distance from trans fat - shouldn't be a problem if you 
don't eat processed foods.

Cook with coconut oil and only use olive oil for low heat.
Fresh oils like flax seed (don't heat it!) are great.


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

The other side of the coin:
Cholesterol doesn't cause heart disease


----------



## vuduvgn (Jan 8, 2004)

C'mon man. We went over this a few years ago. You were scared about your cholesterol back then and now what, it's worse?

It's pretty simple: diet and exercise. If you eat sh*t it's going to kill you. It'll kill you quicker if your genes are prone to it. Be a man and eat your damn fruits and vegetables so you can meet your grandkids.


----------



## Thmp Thmp (Jun 29, 2008)

I have about the same numbers as you do (HDL is higher), he mentioned that he is more interested in the ratio between the HDL and LDL vs. just the number on their own. I am also a bit younger 43 so he suggested watching what I eat a more closely, although my diet is pretty balanced and get another lab in 6 months. 
He also mentioned that the statins will keep the numbers down, but at my age the drugs may do just as much harm as the high cholesterol. 
I also asked him how quickly your numbers change with you diet, the reason I asked is that the week before I did a little bit of food celebrating, meaning I didn't eat like I usually do. He said that the number can change drastically within a couple of weeks. 
Good luck to us.


----------



## dirtvert (Jun 30, 2010)

Sorry, fc. I've been in the same boat for a bunch of years (even though I'm a wiry vegetarian and used to run marathons, endurance cycling, etc.). I manage my numbers through a combination of a healthy lifestyle, a few anti-inflam pills each day, and denial!

One suggestion: Some of you sound like you really know your stuff. Could you let us know if you're in the medical field, have researched it extensively, play a doctor on TV, etc. Thanks.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

vuduvgn said:


> C'mon man. We went over this a few years ago. You were scared about your cholesterol back then and now what, it's worse?
> 
> It's pretty simple: diet and exercise. If you eat sh*t it's going to kill you. It'll kill you quicker if your genes are prone to it. Be a man and eat your damn fruits and vegetables so you can meet your grandkids.


Ahhh yes, I just wanted to smoke you out of that cave vgn.

I was borderline before so I just tabled it (and put some bacon on it). But with my knee, age, beer, travel and enduro, the numbers took a left turn.


----------



## vuduvgn (Jan 8, 2004)

fc said:


> Ahhh yes, I just wanted to smoke you out of that cave vgn.


"Vegetarians, and their Hezbollah-like splinter faction, the vegans ... are the enemy of everything good and decent in the human spirit." 
― Anthony Bourdain, Kitchen Confidential


----------



## lorsban (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm 37 and I've been diagnosed with Hypercholesterolemia. I always have high cholesterol. I was prescribed with statins but I only take them until I finish the box. Instead, I tried diet and exercise and this brought down the numbers but still slightly above normal.

I got a CT scan of my heart and vessels and it showed I had zero calcium buildup in my veins and arteries - in spite of my consistently high cholesterol since my mid-20s.

I'm skeptical over statins so I tend to focus on lifestyle changes instead of medication. 

I'm planning on gettjng another CT scan soon to see what's up. If I'm still clear, I'm not bothering with Statins. If there's some kinda build up or blockage, Statins won't solve it, surgery will.


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

vuduvgn said:


> C'mon man.
> 
> It's pretty simple: diet and exercise. If you eat sh*t it's going to kill you. It'll kill you quicker if your genes are prone to it. Be a man and eat your damn fruits and vegetables so you can meet your grandkids.


+1
It is pretty simple
Eat your veggies. Drink a few less beers per week. Cut sodas and any sugar.

Nobody can make the changes but you


----------



## dth656 (Feb 12, 2009)

hey fc,

i think i saw you guys on sunday at demo parking lot (drinking behind the white STI, ha ha)!

have you tried desi (indian/pakistani) type food? and i don't mean the rich stuff, but the various types of sabzi (vegetable) dishes? so stuff like aloo gobi (potatoes and cauliflower), or carrots/peas/potatoes? you can find it at some of the veg only places in the south bay. also, you can buy real ghee from NZ in the bay area (i forget where). 

between that and getting out for longer rides, and you should be fine!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

redmr2_man said:


> +1
> It is pretty simple
> Eat your veggies. Drink a few less beers per week. Cut sodas and any sugar.
> 
> Nobody can make the changes but you


Thanks guys. I don't eat much veggies but I actually like how they taste specially baked or grilled so I can get in to it. Raw veggies will take some work. Fruits, I can make the effort for sure.

I actually don't drink that much beer. Maybe 3/week? I stopped drinking sweet soda as I like the Mineral water now like Pellegrino and the sort.

I like oatmeal but I got out of the habit so I can do it again regularly. I love all nuts and dried fruits so I can go big on those.

I'm a big fan of high quality honey and maple syrup too so I can cut down on sugar.

My spouse is a dessert chef and fanatic so I'll work on her. That's the hard part as she keeps baking and buying stuff and it's always in the house. But she's on a program now and now my son and I need to be in a program so a house with no snacks is easier to live with.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

dth656 said:


> hey fc,
> 
> i think i saw you guys on sunday at demo parking lot (drinking behind the white STI, ha ha)!
> 
> ...


Good suggestion on the indian veggies man. I love that stuff.

Which one were you on Sunday? White Subie owner? That was a good day.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

Too much sugar and genes caught up with me last year and i got these headaches and all kinds of evilness. The doctor finally identified a blood sugar issue that will lead to diabetes unless addressed. I changed up the diet a bit and after a while i didnt feel like i was missing something . The tastebuds take a few months to re learn but eventually i wasnt craving pizza and ice cream. It's really tough eating out though.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

Grass fed if you can't give up red meat. Wild caught fish. Fruits and veggies of every color. Cook with coconut oil, use cold pressed oils for non-cooked needs. Make this the foundation and cheat a little bit here and there to maintain your sanity. 

Eat this way 80% of the time or more. Go crazy and eat/drink whatever you want one day a week or less.

A daily psyllium (or other soluble fiber) drink helps.


----------



## digifun (Jul 17, 2006)

Get yourself a blender like vitamix or a blendtec and drink your veggies and fruit. I was borderline a few years ago until I switched to a no meat diet and no processed . I went from 239 to 160 in just six months. This diets sucks as I love anything pork and potato chips but at 47, I had to do something about it. I spin everyday and ride on weekends.


----------



## rox (Aug 30, 2008)

heres your plan. this shouldnt be too hard to follow and will make a good start

breakfast every day: shredded wheat and low fat milk or steel cut oatmeal, fresh fruit
lunch: 3 times a week nothing but salad, 4 days eat what you want but include at least some vegetables. remember to eat a rainbow
afternoon snacks: nuts, yogurt, or fresh fruit
dinner: 3 nights a week only lean white meat or fish. 7 days a week include at least some vegetables.
beer: limit to 2-3 days a week

1 day a week if you did a big ride eat what you want (burger, burrito)

every day: try to avoid processed foods or foods with added sugar (no soda ever!). start reading the labels on everything


this kind of plan I think is easier and lower commitment than juicing all the time or a strict diet. find a restaurant near the office that has good salads. make a habit to always go there so you dont have to think and theres no temptation. we depend so much on habits so a lot of it is just changing your existing ones. you can do that by removing most choice from your meal decisions, meaning always have a healthy go-to breakfast and lunch


----------



## JHH (Jul 4, 2013)

Ditch that truffle oil FC. Try a good flaxseed oil instead.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

squareback said:


> Eat good fish (No Tilapia), among many other things. You can easily eat like a king, and eat healthy at the same time. The children of non-diverse parents absolutely cannot overlook the heritage of health.


What's wrong with tilapia? That's usually part of my go to lunch on week days. What would you suggest to replace it that is also cheap?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I got the wake up call last summer, I'm 43. Doctor said my cholesterol level was slightly elevated. Not enough for any medication, but enough that I need to make a lifestyle change or watch it go up and then have to take medications to control it.

I don't want to take any medications so I made drastic changes to my lifestyle almost immediately. You can control cholesterol levels by eating healthy, losing weight, exercising and not smoking.

You need a diet that is high in fiber and low in saturated fat and cholesterol. Any fat you do take in should be polyunsaturated fat or monounsaturated fat, such as found in fish, olive oil, almonds, peanuts, walnuts etc.

Limit the amount of saturated and trans fats you eat such is found in whole milk, cheese, butter, ice cream, fatty cuts of meat, french fries, cookies, bakery etc.

Changes you can make to your diet...

-skim milk and fat free cheese and yogurt products
-Salad dressings made from healthy oils...canola, olive, peanut and flaxseed.
-lean meats such as fish, chicken and turkey, 90% lean ground beef.
-eat less sugar, less fried food and less junk food.
-eat more fruits, vegetables, beans, whole grain foots etc. Fiber in these types of foods helps lower cholesterol
-Eat healthy nuts and seeds...walnuts, almonds, hazelnuts, peanuts, pecans, pistachios, sunflower seeds.

I have this bookmarked and have been trying to live by it these days. It's a good start to a better diet and to keep your cholesterol numbers down.

Cholesterol: Top five foods to lower your numbers - Mayo Clinic


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

You guys are awesome. I was not wrong in divulging personal info/problems here. I appreciate all the info so far. 

fc


----------



## dth656 (Feb 12, 2009)

yeah, white subie w/ black alu nomad mk2 on top!

and i forgot two big ones: any type of daal (lentils) or chunna masala (garbanzo beans)-- once you taste the spices, you wont ever go back!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Here is some advice I got from a good friend. I will keep his name anonymous but the info is worth sharing:
--------

DUDE! For getting your cholesterol levels down - DO NOT LISTEN TO THE DOCTORS - they are working off of way outdated theories that do not hold up but they have to stick to them because they are the 'official protocols' and if they deviate from them they are opening the door for a malpractice suit. The medical system is way screwed up by bureaucracy and corpo/pharma conflicts of interest. Dietary cholesterol DOES NOT uptake to your bloodstream and increase blood cholesterol, it just doesn't work that way. Fat is good for you and so are both types of cholesterol. The key is to Cut WAY back on refined sugars and complex carbs and instead eat whole grains and vegetables and if you have a craving for something sweet, eat actual fruit instead of sugary baked goods or candy. It's really simple, just eat farmers market type of foods and the less processed they are the better.

Also take an omega 3 supplement. Buy the expensive one, you get what you pay for and your health is priceless. Red meat is totally okay but try to but grass fed because it has a better balance of omega 3 to omega 6, which is the thing to focus on. Corn fed beef is way too high in omega 6 and has almost no omega 3 so it is highly inflammatory.

Also, cut back on alcohol. Only one or two beers a day max. You need to reduce systemic inflammation.

Do not take the statins and instead eat clean, the numbers don't lie - you WILL prove your doctor wrong. I have helped a lot of friends with this exact issue.

Check out the books "good calories bad calories" and "why we get fat" by Gary Taubes. They will open your eyes to how cholesterol and diet/health in general actually works. Also "in defense of food" and the "omnivores dilemma" by Michael Pollan are also super helpful reads.

Here's a quick read on the topic that might get the juices flowing: Why Are We So Fat? The Multimillion-Dollar Scientific Quest to Find Out | WIRED
-----


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

It's amazing the range of advice you'll get. Some people will swear you should eat one way, and other are sure you should do the opposite. I'm 49 with low cholesterol, thanks mostly to genes and an accidentally healthy diet. But those genes have screwed me in plenty of other ways.

It will be much easier to stay on any healthy diet if you can convince your family to do the same. It'll be hard to resist the bacon-wrapped donuts if your whole family are eating them for dinner.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

fc, I've always struggled with getting fruit into my regular diet. I have just never been keen on eating fruit even though I know how important it is. That all changed about 1.5 years ago after my neck injury/surgery and my jumping on a mtb for my recovery. I bought a Nutribullet. I use it at least 5 days a week as part of my regular diet as well as ride recovery which I try and do at least 3 times a week. I buy most all my fresh fruits at Costco so it's very reasonably priced. 

Today's Nutriblast after my ride was 1/2 banana, big handful of blueberries, 5 strawberries, handful of diced fresh pineapple, 1/4-1/2 cup POM pomegranate juice, and a scoop of Cytosport's Whey Protein topped with Almond Milk. If it's not a recovery blast, I'll omit the protein powder and throw in a handful of pepitas, cashews, chia seed...usually one or 2 nut/seed ingredients. This is awesome for a pre-ride natural glycemic boost and you're getting your fruits. I'll also throw in a handful of kale or spinach in the mix for the dark leafy greens benefit. You can't even taste it. I've never in all my 53 years done so well on my fruit intake. Give it a shot, these things go down like candy! Another benefit is a large sized serving will literally replace a lunch meal or quell that desire to eat junk foods.


----------



## CheapWhine (Dec 16, 2005)

OK, I'll be the contrarian. Go with the statins. Cut back a bit on the obviously bad stuff. Keep riding. I'll bet the next time you get the blood test results you will be fine.

Everyone is different. Some people are more genetically pre-disposed to high cholesterol and health problems (ignoring the question of causality) and learn to accept that situation. Some people seem to enjoy torturing themselves believing that the suffering is its own reward and living a long, miserable existence based on self-denial is apparently good for the body and soul. Others light the candle on both ends and hope to leave a good looking corpse. Many just try to muddle through looking for a "reasonable" mix.

You're 50 years old so you get to figure out which camp works best for you.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

fc said:


> Here is some advice I got from a good friend. I will keep his name anonymous but the info is worth sharing:
> --------
> 
> DUDE! For getting your cholesterol levels down - DO NOT LISTEN TO THE DOCTORS - they are working off of way outdated theories that do not hold up but they have to stick to them because they are the 'official protocols' and if they deviate from them they are opening the door for a malpractice suit. The medical system is way screwed up by bureaucracy and corpo/pharma conflicts of interest. Dietary cholesterol DOES NOT uptake to your bloodstream and increase blood cholesterol, it just doesn't work that way. Fat is good for you and so are both types of cholesterol. The key is to Cut WAY back on refined sugars and complex carbs and instead eat whole grains and vegetables and if you have a craving for something sweet, eat actual fruit instead of sugary baked goods or candy. It's really simple, just eat farmers market type of foods and the less processed they are the better.
> ...


Your friend is right dude. I do a modified paleo (read Paleo for athletes) and I'm mostly gluten free and I've cut way, way back on processed sugars. It's easier than it sounds actually. Easier than learning how to manual. My family has a history of high cholesterol and hypertension so I'm always concerned about my blood pressure but not so much my cholesterol numbers although I am scheduled to get a wellness exam next month). Most of all, make sure what you eat is clean and organic (grass fed beef or wild caught if fish). I know it's hard for us flips to turn down lechon but start with moderation... Heck, I just had some chicken adobo and pork buns for dinner so it's ok to cheat once in a great while...


----------



## tburger (Apr 27, 2004)

fc said:


> My spouse is a dessert chef and fanatic so I'll work on her. That's the hard part as she keeps baking and buying stuff and it's always in the house. But she's on a program now and now my son and I need to be in a program so a house with no snacks is easier to live with.
> 
> fc


I eat very little of the crack that my wife puts out.

We should do a potluck ride and challenge everyone to bring delicious healthy dishes. You'll be surprised what people have up their sleeves. There's so much more to veggies than just the raw veggie platter with generic ranch dressing.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

You like beer?!?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I forgot to mention. I eat oatmeal almost every morning for breakfast topped with Blueberries and cinnamon.

If I don't eat oatmeal I make a fruit smoothie using this that I purchased on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Back-Basics-S...id=1424955195&sr=1-13&keywords=smoothie+maker


----------



## 262741 (Jun 11, 2005)

Skip the 30 day wheelie challenge and go with a 30 day health challenge. It is no different and there are no shortcuts. You know what is healthy and what isn't and you don't need someone to tell you what diet to follow as in most cases (like joining a gym) if it isn't your idea it probably won't last long. 

Any change takes at least six weeks to become habit so be diligent at first. And as others have said, get your family on board. Not only will it be good for their health, it will give you a fighting chance of staying on a healthy path.

All that stuff your bike company connections are pushing is marketing crack cocaine. Ryan Leech and your other athlete buddies don't live on chips bacon; emulate what your idols do that you can as well and forget about trying to ride a wheelie!


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I had basically the same elevated levels. I also have hypothyroidism which can make things a bit worse. My doc made some suggestions and gave me 3 months to get it down myself before going to meds. I basically started eating more fiber, cereals without much sugar, veggies and lots of salads with lean meat, eggs, nuts to keep my protein intake up and I started riding my bike to work almost daily while avoiding the hamburgers. My bad cholesterol dropped 30 points in 90 days. I lost a few pounds but the best thing is my energy level went way up. No more getting sleepy at 2pm. I started sleeping better. It has been 2 years since and my cholesterol is still a little high but I have stuck with it. The key is to let yourself have a treat every now and then. Limiting the beer intake to only 2 days a month was a big deal for me too.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Why you hating on wheelies? I'll give it up then and just straight manual.

Too me, it's just a skill to explore like cornering, pumpin or jumping. Good advice on the habits and family.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 262741 (Jun 11, 2005)

Not hating on wheelies, but 280 is something to be concerned about. Just pointing out that good nutrition, like wheelies, doesn't just happen. "What gets measured, gets managed". If you aren't planning your nutrition, it won't get better. Good luck!


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

fc said:


> I posted this on FB a couple days ago and got a ton of good responses. Figured I'd post it here too for more knowledge. Sharing is caring yo.
> 
> So I haven't had a blood test in 3 years but since I'm turning 50 later this summer, figured it's time. My doctor was so mad that the numbers turned bad that she wanted to punch me. My numbers are:
> 
> ...


Road bikes save lives.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

fc said:


> Here is some advice I got from a good friend. I will keep his name anonymous but the info is worth sharing:
> --------
> 
> DUDE! For getting your cholesterol levels down - DO NOT LISTEN TO THE DOCTORS - they are working off of way outdated theories that do not hold up but they have to stick to them because they are the 'official protocols' and if they deviate from them they are opening the door for a malpractice suit. The medical system is way screwed up by bureaucracy and corpo/pharma conflicts of interest. Dietary cholesterol DOES NOT uptake to your bloodstream and increase blood cholesterol, it just doesn't work that way. Fat is good for you and so are both types of cholesterol. The key is to Cut WAY back on refined sugars and complex carbs and instead eat whole grains and vegetables and if you have a craving for something sweet, eat actual fruit instead of sugary baked goods or candy. It's really simple, just eat farmers market type of foods and the less processed they are the better.
> ...


Great advice.
Also think about grass fed beef. The fats in grassfed mimic those of fish. Healthier for you - if a little more expensive and weird tasting.

Eat Wild - Health Benefits


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

Start everyday with top quality oatmeal (I eat steel cut from Moores Mill in Redding, Ca.), or a low sugar smoothie with top quality fiber and bran. The fiber carries out a bunch of stuff so it can't get into your bloodstream and the bran is a plant sterol and will load the same spot in the blood as would a cholo-sterol. So now that spot is full and the bad stuff will be tossed out. There is more but this is a biggie as it gets your day off to a great start. Remember, you are breaking your fast from the night before. Then don't sin too much at lunch. Finish the day with fresh salad, lowfat protien and other low fat toppings and dressings. That gives your body a break at night. Sin on Saturday or Sunday but then back to the straight and narrow....and healthy. It won't suck anywhere as bad you you might think. Great food can taste great and totally satisfy your cravings. Especially when your body gets off the junk. Think of food as a drug. In fact, bad food can mimic drugs in our bodies. Good food can mimic other good stuff in our lives. And don't get too fancy or expensive. Stay as close to the ground as you can. Lastly, consider eating less. Most people eat too much, in addition to the wrong stuff.


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

prj71 said:


> I forgot to mention. I eat oatmeal almost every morning for breakfast topped with Blueberries and cinnamon.
> 
> If I don't eat oatmeal I make a fruit smoothie using this that I purchased on Amazon.
> 
> Amazon.com: Back to Basics SE3000 Smoothie Express Lifestyle 26-Ounce Smoothie Maker: Electric Countertop Blenders: Kitchen & Dining


I did smoothies in the morning for years thinking it had to be healthy. The rest of my diet included lots of organic vegetables and a variety of meats, mostly chicken. My energy level was getting worse and worse. I was gaining weight despite regularly riding 2-4 times a week.

I finally went to the doctor and he told me I was pre-diabetic, obese and had high cholesterol. He recommended Weight Watchers, the only FDA-approved diet. He had me get blood work done to see if there was some disease causing me to be so tired. Nothing. When I asked him questions, he would look it up on his iPhone. Maybe living in Santa Cruz for my whole life has jaded me, but this experience really helped me lose faith in "western medicine".

Then I talked to a friend about my condition. She is very knowledgeable about nutrition, although she has never gone to school to study it. She has done extensive research trying to deal with her own health issues. Her health is dramatically improved and none of it is based on the FDA food pyramid. She recommended looking into adrenal fatigue. Traditional medicine says there isno evidence that this condition exists. I took the survey and it seemed to fit my condition very closely.

The remedy is a change in diet. The first thing to cut was fruit in the morning. As soon as I switched to a breakfast that is almost completely protein, my energy level became manageable. Consume minimal carbohydrates for the rest of the day, with vegetables and some fruit being the only good source. Snack on nuts. No more roller coaster throughout the day. Stress became tolerable. I was finally able to lose weight.

Everybody is different, and each person needs to figure out what their needs are. Unfortunately, doctors are stuck in a system that seems to be outdated and not that effective for everyone. The recommended low-fat diet is very hard for many to follow and thus we have a lot of overweight people who can't get their weight under control. Cutting out sugar and processed food is the easiest answer. It is hard to do in our society, but it works. And fat is not bad.

I'm no expert. I don't have much time to devote to extensive research. I just know a little and I know what has helped me. I will find out what this has done to my cholesterol level when I go back to the doctor in a couple of months. All I know is that I have more energy and better general health now. I can handle stress now and it didn't require medication.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Get a medical marijuana card, I think it cures just about anything these days


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

TheMachinist said:


> I
> 
> The recommended low-fat diet is very hard for many to follow and thus we have a lot of overweight people who can't get their weight under control. Cutting out sugar and processed food is the easiest answer. It is hard to do in our society, but it works. And fat is not bad.
> .


The recomendation for low fat diets was completely misguided and sent 2 generations into a suger induced tailspin of diabetic proportions.

Natural foods are good for us. Once food companies started going low fat - they had to replace the fat with something. And that something was sugar, high fructose corn syrup, and corn starch.

Go look at your low fat yogurt and see what crap they have to put into it, just to make it gel.

Go look at your low fat salad dressing and see how much sugar is put into it.

Forget low fat. Just eat real food. Make as many of your own meals as possible. From raw ingredients.

Limit starches and sugars.

Read Atkins book. He made great points - which the media never understood. Atkins didnt have one recomended diet. He devised a plan whereby everyone could customize their own diets.

Read Barry Sears books - starting with The Zone

Watch "the bitter truth" by Robert Lustig. 




Atkins, The Zone, Paleo - whatever you want to call it. They all advocate eating real, natural, unprocessed foods.

Eat fewer foods with "ingredients lists."

Drink water

Exercise


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*Here it is fc*

Oat bran ... cook it like oatmeal. Highest soluble fiber food there is. I have made hundreds of muffins and used it for 20 years. The body needs bile to digest it and bile is made from cholesterol in the body. I am having it dis moanin. The original book on this is world famous. Watching What I Eat: Oat Bran Muffins ~ The 8-Week Cholesterol Cure Basic Muffins


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

iheartbicycles said:


> Road bikes save lives.


I have stopped riding my road bike for two years. I just ride it with my wife for an hour of couple time. So I know now that I will get back in to it. The good news is I like the gravel roadie thing and I have a test a bunch of stuff anyway.

I'm supposed to get an e-bike today and that should be interesting. My commute is 32 miles one way and I don't think I'll every roadie that again but I'll try it on an e-bike.

And long, xc rides... I'll do it.

fc

e-bike commute








xc ride








legit road bike


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)

x2 on the oatmeal for breakfast suggestion. Steel cut > quick oats and skip the quick oats + sugar flavored packets- no bueno. But oatmeal by itself is boring. So add something like dates to it to add more nutrients and some sweetness. And--and this is a big AND--finish it with a big spoonful of minimally processed peanut or almond butter to give the meal "staying power" to keep you satisfied longer.

Ditch processed sugar as much as possible. Or anything that contains lots of it. Sometimes exceptions can be made, but less is way better.

Try juicing sometimes or buy them. Lots of disease reversing nutrition in juicing, but it can be a nuisance so you have to be committed... or truly desperate.

I do more salads than I used to. I used to think they were boring. Now I add seeds and dried berries (or fresh) and I enjoy them... careful about your choice of dressing, though. I try to do a vinagrette of some kind more often than not.

I eat mostly like the majority of Americans, I think, except for the swap-in of what I recommended several times a week. I feel better than I used to, before these changes, and my bloodwork results look good.

Hippocrates said "Let thy food be thy medicine" and there's still a lot of truth in that...


----------



## jibmaster (Sep 28, 2006)

The other way to think about it - 
Buy from the outer edges of the grocery store.

Fat is good, corn syrup is bad.
Processed sugar is bad, local honey is good.
Support our local bees - grow flowers.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

AthleticAL said:


> Hippocrates said "Let thy food be thy medicine" and there's still a lot of truth in that...


...and Dr. Bieler wrote the book tilted "Food is your best medicine". I can't support all his conclusions but the premise is spot on. You are what you eat.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

Your wife will be able to make killer bran muffins. It's like spaghetti sauce ... make it different every time. Oat Bran Vs. Rolled Oats | Healthy Eating | SF Gate Walnuts, cranberries, even a few chocolate chips now and then? People used to have me make bran muffins for them.


----------



## jms (Feb 4, 2006)

fc said:


> I have stopped riding my road bike for two years. I just ride it with my wife for an hour of couple time. So I know now that I will get back in to it. The good news is I like the gravel roadie thing and I have a test a bunch of stuff anyway.And long, xc rides... I'll do it.
> 
> fc
> 
> Nothing like a "come to Jesus" style foxhole conversion:thumbsup:


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

jibmaster said:


> The other way to think about it -
> Buy from the outer edges of the grocery store.
> 
> Fat is good, corn syrup is bad.
> ...


Honey is still comprised of fructose and glucose just like white table sugar - so it still raises blood sugar levels just as fast. Creates the same insulin response, promotes fat cell storage etc, drives the creation of all sorts of maladies related to eating too much sugar (gout, diabetes, heart disease etc)

So if you must use sugar - honey is better - but not "good."

It does however have health benefits related to gut flora, allergies etc.

-edit - I went and looked. The glycemic index of honey is 55, the glycemic load is 9.

the glycemic index of sugar is 58, the glycemic load is 6. So they're very, very similar from a metabolic standpoint.

It's good to understand glycemic index and load.

It's also good to understand how the various types of sugars (glucose, sucrose, fructose) are metabolized.

This has a significant effect on disease creation.

Sugars in general raise blood sugar, create insulin response, increases fatty tissues, etc.

But some sugars are metabolized in the GI and some in the liver. This is why people freaked out about high fructose corn syrup a few years ago. it's harder to metabolize than glucose or sucrose. But HFCS is not different in a metabolical sense from table sugar or honey. So rather than focuse on HFCS, people are simply thinking of all these as "sugar" and treating them as such.

You really want to stay away from sugars that are not metabolized in the GI. These not only raise blood sugar levels, but they also create diseases such as hypertension, diabetes, gout, etc.

Again - watch the robert lustig video I posted earlier. Watch it a few times, if you have to.


----------



## jibmaster (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice catch.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Eat less meat, more whole grains and veggies and switch to red wine for your daily booze. Your'll be fine in a few months!


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Long rides won't always help. You need short brutal climbs that come close to blowing up your heart - they only need a be a couple minutes in duration. Single speeding can help.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

FC, sorry to hear that bro, 280 is high.

Your doc should have asked if heart disease runs in your family, that then determines how concerned you/he should be. 280 is not all that high for Asians. I know quite a few Indians in the 350-450 range.

The answer for your case is in your diet, your riding level is pretty fine.

You got lots of good diet advice here so pick all the low hanging fruit like no red meat, chicken breast only, as much oatmeal and salad/veggies as you can eat.

What's your history? Is 280 the norm, or steadily climbing for last 20 years? I use to get blood tests every year just to chart the numbers and note how changes affected numbers.
I'm 200-220.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

iheartbicycles said:


> Honey is still comprised of fructose and glucose just like white table sugar - so it still raises blood sugar levels just as fast. Creates the same insulin response, promotes fat cell storage etc, drives the creation of all sorts of maladies related to eating too much sugar (gout, diabetes, heart disease etc)


The benefits of honey outweigh any bad that you may think there is.

Honey vs Sugar - Are There Really Any Differences?


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

prj71 said:


> The benefits of honey outweigh any bad that you may think there is.
> 
> Honey vs Sugar - Are There Really Any Differences?


Not only is that article highly innacurate and biased - but within the context of this thread - the above is sort of off topic. I'm totally not against honey - and as a sweatener it's certainly one of the best. But it's a diversion from this thread.

Also the argument that because such and such food has a ton of vitamins, nutrients etc, so therefore it must be good - ignores the macronutrient component of nutrition.

For example - many people make smoothies and juice drinks at home thinking that fruit has a ton of great vitamins - and juicing gets those into you quicker - so it must be good.

But juicing removes one of the most vital elements of fruit - fiber.

Fiber is required to slow down the absorbtion of sugars such that they don't overload our system and create the types of diseases directly relevent to FC's thread.

So if you truly believe that the goodness of honey is compelling - try and come up with dishes that use it, and reduce the glycemic impact of it, while preserving it's vitamins, minerals, prebiotics etc.

The glycemic/metabolic impact of sugars is directly related to heart disease, cholesterol etc.

Eat a TSP of honey, eat a head of lettuce. Should balance out.


----------



## Nomad Ninja (Sep 2, 2007)

I've had high Cholesterol for a long time. The only time i got my numbers down was when I cut out the added sugars to my food. It's the carbs, not the meat. Serious.


----------



## Inter71 (Jul 13, 2014)

Under no circumstances should you stop drinking beer. NONE.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Inter71 said:


> Under no circumstances should you stop drinking beer. NONE.


Like all things... it is a flight to quality. Less is more.


----------



## Inter71 (Jul 13, 2014)

Lagunitas Tap Room Take Over at the Devil's Slide Tap Room started at 4:20 today.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

fc said:


> Like all things... it is a flight to quality. Less is more.


Beer contains maltose - which is a sugar digested in the GI track. In so doing, it also elicits a leptin repsonse, which is what triggers satiety in the brain.

Soda's contain fructose and HFCS which are sugars metabolized by the liver. HFCS does not trigger a leptin response. This puts additional load on the liver, creates fatty acids etc. and also causes you to eat and drink more than you normally would.

Therefore, beer is healthier for your than soda. ;-)

Cheers!


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I just balance out a bag of chips with a diet coke. That works right?


----------



## pharmaboy (Nov 11, 2005)

Good luck in figuring anything out from that diatribe of responses. There of course is some good info within the responses but also a whole lot of pseudoscience. pseudoscience can be fun but don't be so dumb as to entrust your actual health to it. You've got some obvious replies from drs in here, which generally imply more investigation.

I am not a dr so won't give you health advice - the advice above is aimed at you using your skills to sort science from Beliefs- not an easy thing to do in the Internet age, but a good start is to ignore anyone who is an author of a book


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

It's not rocket science. Eat well and workout.


----------



## Moto'n'PushBiker (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm surprised that everything is about diet and exercise. How are your stress levels? Stress reduction, breathing exercises and meditation might help from that angle.


----------



## dirtvert (Jun 30, 2010)

SS Hack said:


> It's not rocket science. Eat well and workout.


Lifestyle changes can help about 2 out of 3 people from what I've read; it gets complicated for those of us in the minority. I first found out I had high cholesterol when I was a skinny vegetarian running marathons.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

Moto'n'PushBiker said:


> I'm surprised that everything is about diet and exercise. How are your stress levels? .


Yes a bit of insomnia does wonders for your stress level, so drink a bunch of coffee to make up for it.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Mmmmmm...


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

dirtvert said:


> Lifestyle changes can help about 2 out of 3 people from what I've read; it gets complicated for those of us in the minority. I first found out I had high cholesterol when I was a skinny vegetarian running marathons.


Very true. Genetics plays a role.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

fc said:


> Mmmmmm...


Oatmeal? Best stuff around and coffee never hurt anyone.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Don't let Big Pharma scare you into thinking Cholesterol is the villian it's cracked-up to be. It has been long-known Cholesterol is also your manhood(ie: Testosterone). It's no small wonder low sex drive and Erectile Dysfunction is often associated with low Cholesterol levels. 

That being said - I personally knew two completely unrelated men who lived well into their 90s.....eating steak, lobster, eggs, etc. One of them even had regular sex through his late 70s! They both had high Triglycerides and Cholesterol levels well into the 300s. Yet, they easily outlived a half dozen of their doctors who ALL told them to cut back, strongly encouraging them to take their meds. They both told me nothing was gonna stop them from eating what they loved. I was their Financial Advisor for many years, and they treated me to lunch/dinner many times. Yes, they ate the best of everything since they were both affluent...so almost nothing processed.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

Zachariah said:


> Don't let Big Pharma scare you into thinking Cholesterol is the villian it's cracked-up to be. It has been long-known Cholesterol is also your manhood(ie: Testosterone). It's no small wonder low sex drive and Erectile Dysfunction is often associated with low Cholesterol levels.
> 
> That being said - I personally knew two completely unrelated men who lived well into their 90s.....eating steak, lobster, eggs, etc. They both had high Triglycerides and Cholesterol levels well into the 300s. Yet, they easily outlived a half dozen of their doctors who ALL told them to cut back, strongly encouraging them to take their meds. They both told me nothing was gonna stop them from eating what they loved. I was their Financial Advisor for many years, and they treated me to lunch/dinner many times. Yes, they ate the best of everything since they were both affluent...so almost nothing processed.


It wasn't "big pharma" who started the low fat- low cholesterol bent. It was the government (FDA and other groups) who, using very flawed studies started promoting low fat diets - back in the 1980's.


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

fc - I think you know exactly what you need to do! Hopefully you can get off the statin drugs asap. Obviously there are lots of contradictory dietary dogmas going around. Bottom line, vegan, Paleo, whatever, we can all only benefit from adding more whole fruits and veggies into our diets. Focusing on taking things out is depressing. Focusing on adding things is happy and fun. I know that the fiber water and nutrients from them fill me up and make me less likely to go for the junkie stuff. Good quality, high-nutrient dense food works for any of us. i.e. more sweet potato, less white rice, try quinoa, oatmeal. No need to eliminate "starchy" foods. There are a lot of high nutrient starchy foods! Beans, nuts, seeds. No need to eliminate all forms of sugar, certainly ice cream and cakes and candy. But medjool dates are possibly the perfect ride food - use that instead of Gu.

I have gradually gone vegan after many years of just having fish and no other meat, then going vegetarian for several years, then eliminating eggs and dairy. Each step was pretty easy because of what preceeded it. I am a big believer in small changes that don't shock the system, and as a result, I've lost a small amount of weight very gradually. (Could lose some more still - but I can't give up beer)  I guess the upside is I haven't yo-yo'ed up and down a lot. I'm not saying everyone should go vegan, or that it's an automatic health-panacea, because it's not! No diet is. For me, it's more than just about my own personal health. I am happy to supplement B12, and do weird things to get iron. (Chlorella/pumpkin seed/orange smoothies anyone?). Not everyone is going to do that, obviously. But I think all of us can benefit from more whole fruit & veg.

...oh, and YES! Someone mentioned this already, but stress is huge. (And we already take care of this somewhat, duh - mountain biking!!) I actually have been listening to a book on this subject, which presents really compelling scientific evidence along with jaw-dropping case studies of people: When the Body Says No: Exploring the Stress-Disease Connection: Gabor Mate: 9780470923351: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## pharmaboy (Nov 11, 2005)

iheartbicycles said:


> Beer contains maltose - which is a sugar digested in the GI track. In so doing, it also elicits a leptin repsonse, which is what triggers satiety in the brain.
> 
> Soda's contain fructose and HFCS which are sugars metabolized by the liver. HFCS does not trigger a leptin response. This puts additional load on the liver, creates fatty acids etc. and also causes you to eat and drink more than you normally would.
> 
> ...


This concurs with my belief system, so I will definately consider this one fact - so beer is sort of like a meal replacement shake then....... . Barley , mmmmmm


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey FC, I wanted to give you my 2 cents since I have recently been weened off my cholesterol medicine after really working hard to better my health over the past few years. First and foremost, everyones body has a different drivetrain in which cholesterol can be significantly lowered. You can be as thin as you are and still have high cholesterol, its genetic and being either Mexican like me or Filipino like yourself screws us both statistically. Oatmeal does wonders if eaten regularly and being diligent about checking labels on what you eat as well. No fried foods whatsoever and lower your sodium or give it up. Lay off dairy and just eat very healthy. That book the Feed Zone is perfect for your situation. 

The whole beer topic regarding your cholesterol and the people saying to back off is a bit farfetched unless your doctor said your AST & ALT levels are elevated, which is in regard to your liver. If so, quit, because if you have Fatty liver disease, that can lead to a bunch of ugly **** later. The liver heals itself pretty quick so that one is a gut choice there. I personally quit and I was an IPA head just like yourself. 

For the amount of riding you do, I think a year of discipline, diet, and diligence will lower your levels significantly. PM me if you have any questions regarding anything. I have contacts at UCSF not Webmd! LOL!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

iheartbicycles said:


> It wasn't "big pharma" who started the low fat- low cholesterol bent. It was the government (FDA and other groups) who, using very flawed studies started promoting low fat diets - back in the 1980's.


Who do you think regulates Big Pharma? Uh-huh....


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Thank you, thank you. Some really good info here and some very consistent themes. This is part of my education process as there is nothing like talking to folks with the same lifestyle as me and have experienced my issues.

The silver lining too is this thread helps everyone. Just like the wheelie thread, it's not about me but about all the others on the same path. And even if we don't reach the goal, we will take several steps towards it.

I'm off the statins for now. I took 5 days and I was itchy as hell, had low power and was knocked out early at night. I dropped 4 lbs instantly though and I feel a bit better laying off the crack.

So keep the discussion going.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

fc said:


> Thank you, thank you. Some really good info here and some very consistent themes. This is part of my education process as there is nothing like talking to folks with the same lifestyle as me and have experienced my issues.
> 
> The silver lining too is this thread helps everyone. Just like the wheelie thread, it's not about me but about all the others on the same path. And even if we don't reach the goal, we will take several steps towards it.
> 
> ...


For me, I blame my "low power and knocked out early at night" to turning the big 5 Oh!


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

One more thing. Not all Oatmeal is created equal. But there is no need to buy expensive stuff. I buy ours in 50 lb. sacks at just over 50 cents per pound when steel cut and less than 50 cents per pound when the same crop is rolled rather than cut. The issue with oatmeal is what was done to it before you cook it. Any Oatmeal that can be cooked in even 5 minutes (or less) has been processed too much, IMO. The typical way they do this is to smash (rolled oats) the kernel so badly that the center is nearly obliterated. Steel cuts oats are less processed generally, but a rolled oat can also be processed so that the destruction of the kernel is minimal. This done by simply making the gap a rolled oat must pass bigger. This means it takes much longer to cook. Also, basics like time since processing seem to affect the eating experience. We are lucky to have a local source of non-gmo, this years crop (guaranteed), processed as needed to stock the shelves. So the kernels stay whole until just days before they are sold to the end user. I pass out sacks of this oatmeal to friends/Oatmeal fans and everyone has said that it the 'best oatmeal I have ever eaten'. So I guess I am sayin avoid the mass produced stuff, especially the stuff that cooks in 5 minutes or less. Ours takes 20-30 minutes per batch. This is mostly about the eating experience. As I understand it, processing the kernel doesn't change it's nutritional content. That surprises me but I accept it. Processing to the point that it can be cooked quick definitely changes the eating experience, and since Oatmeal kinda suck anyways, turning it into a pasty lump of goop is a pretty quick way to stop eating it. Ours still has a crunchy nutty falvor to it that goes great with just about anything you might want to chuck n the pot.


----------



## mudncrud (May 6, 2010)

I have a history of high cholesterol. Typically it has been over 200. Even when I was very active, riding a couple of hundred miles a week, climbing, playing soccer and working out in the gym, I still had high cholesterol. I ate fairly healthy. Better than average and still it was high. Ratio's were good. Doctors would always say the same thing, it is genetic. My Father died of a stroke at 56.

I went mostly Vegan, eat meat or go vegetarian when vegan is real inconvenient. I am not very religious about the vegan thing but I would say that I have a plant strong diet. I had a blood test a couple of months ago and my cholesterol was 175. Still high I suppose but I am the only one in my family under 200.

My cycling does not seem to have suffered. I still get PR's on climbs and have not had any issues on long 100 mile or so mtb rides that have a fair amount of hills.

edit: One advantage of no animal products is I get to eat more and I still lost weight. I now hover at about about the same weight I was at when I was in my 20's even when I do not work out regularly. I also mostly avoid sweets. But, I have found this mango ice cream (it does not have any dairy products) that I really like.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

All my family ate bacon three times a day and still survived into their 80s and 90s. Genetics do help.


----------



## mudncrud (May 6, 2010)

SS Hack said:


> All my family ate bacon three times a day and still survived into their 80s and 90s. Genetics do help.


So true. The women on both sides of my family seem to live into their 80's and if they live semi healthy the triple digits. The men on both sides never seem to make it out of their 70's and some checkout earlier (they start going in their 50's).


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

mudncrud said:


> So true. The women on both sides of my family seem to live into their 80's and if they live semi healthy the triple digits. The men on both sides never seem to make it out of their 70's and some checkout earlier (they start going in their 50's).


No man in my clan has lived longer than 78. All the woman go into their ninties easily...still at home...living darn well in nice houses with plenty of money. In each case the men have been the primary, or sole, bread winner. I think I want to be a woman.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

I bet the guys had lots of stress pulling down that comfortable income.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Drop some weight if that is a problem.

Eat what you normally eat, just less of it. An increase in activity level coupled with keeping your weight right will get fix the blood lipids, unless you are one of the rare ones with genetically high lipids.

More fresh foods, less meat. Less processed foods. Half as much meat as you you normally eat in a serving, and double the side veggies. No need to completely cut out all meat. Choose lean cuts, and keep portion size down. It is the fat in meat that causes the health problems, not the meat itself. 

Don't get all caught up in the food fads like vegan, paleo, organic, non-GMO etc. They all have their fanatics here, but there is no real advantage.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

dave54 said:


> Drop some weight if that is a problem.
> 
> Eat what you normally eat, just less of it. An increase in activity level coupled with keeping your weight right will get fix the blood lipids, unless you are one of the rare ones with genetically high lipids.
> 
> ...


Agree, portion control is the lifesaver here. I have yet to see an obese 90-year-old.


----------



## Inter71 (Jul 13, 2014)

dave54 said:


> Drop some weight if that is a problem.
> 
> Eat what you normally eat, just less of it. An increase in activity level coupled with keeping your weight right will get fix the blood lipids, unless you are one of the rare ones with genetically high lipids.
> 
> ...


Fc does not have a weight problem. He has a junk food problem. The key is not caloric restriction, it's making good choices. You can eat salad, fruit, and chicken until you're bursting at the seems and not gain a pound. Eliminate processed food, increase fruit and vegetable consumption, ignore the numbers.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

He's not overweight at all. He needs to switch to good fats like olive oil, nuts and similar and greatly reduce the bad stuff. Red wine never hurts either ... Italian roadies drink it for breakfast. I'm mostly vegetarian and don't eat meat daily and my numbers are good despite the occasional giant steak (24+ oz).


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

This was my obsession earlier this year. Now it has a new home in this forum.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

"_It is the fat in meat that causes the health problems, not the meat itself._"

There is no hard evidence that eating all of the animal has anything other than positive health benefits. Since people started replacing saturated fats with lean meats and "healthy oils" we have lost our health. Saturated fat does not cause inflammatory vascular disease except in specific circumstances like familial lipid disease (where almost everything contributes to increased risk) and when extreme overloading of calories including a large amount of fat is added to an otherwise pro-inflammatory lifestyle.

Don't be fooled by companies making money from food choices you have been conned into believing are healthy by weight of advertising. Lean meat costs more and is not more healthy. Fatty meat does not need added artificial or processed, pro-inflammatory oil to cook properly.

Low fat and no fat foods are marketed to make money from your gullibility. There is no science to support it. Polyunsaturated and monounsaturated fats are often dangerous when heated, should not and do not replace fats that were part of our human diet over millennia. They also contribute to all of the problems associated with cash cropping like land degradation, deforestation, salination, not to mention governments handing over our dollars and/or water to prop up a type of farming that should be re-evaluated in our shrinking world.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

fc said:


> This was my obsession earlier this year. Now it has a new home in this forum.


Keeping cholesterol numbers in check without medication?

Visceral fat is the first thing to attack. Remove all visible signs of spare tires, love handles, and belly bulge.

ABC's is next. Eat one red apple, some red beets, and carrots every day. Each and every day. It's easy to remember: _*Eat your ABC's.*_

Take red rice yeast in the morning and evening. Fish oil while you are at it in the AM. And Psyllium in the AM.

Choose from your daily diet these foods as at least part of your regular staples in what you eat:

1. Oats
2. Red Wine
3. Salmon (or another fatty fish like sardines, herring, trout, mackerel)
4. Nuts - especially walnuts, cashews and almonds
5. Drink Tea
6. Beans/Legumes - especially black, pinto, kidney, lentils, peas, white beans, garbanzo, soy
7. Dark or Bittersweet Chocolate
8. Garlic
9. Olive Oil
10. Spinach
11. Avocado
12. Cinnamon

Lots of substitutes available, but as long as you are choosing some of these every day to include with what you eat - numbers should be able to be managed and keep you off the statins.


----------



## Dovi-D (Jan 15, 2010)

andy f said:


> Grass fed if you can't give up red meat. Wild caught fish. Fruits and veggies of every color. Cook with coconut oil, use cold pressed oils for non-cooked needs. Make this the foundation and cheat a little bit here and there to maintain your sanity.
> 
> Eat this way 80% of the time or more. Go crazy and eat/drink whatever you want one day a week or less.
> 
> A daily psyllium (or other soluble fiber) drink helps.


FC - Listen to the above advice...It worked for me!

I was in a similar situation in my mid-forties (with lower HDL & higher LDL). In fact, my doctor told me that 85% of the people with such numbers got a heart attack. He put me on a cholesterol drug right away.

It took a couple of years and a major life style change (diet & exercise) to get rid of the drugs (BTW, the doctor said I'll be on the meds for life!).

I'm 61 now & my numbers are great - I'm riding 2-4 times a week, and I'm on a gluten free/paleo diet. It's amazing how good I feel. I've also shed about 15lbs..

The initial diet transition is a bit tough, but after a week or so the cravings are gone.

Good luck with it! Make sure you're around to ride with your grandkids...

p.s. if you'd like to keep it simple at the beginning - just cut wheat & sugar for a couple of weeks - and see what happens!

p.p.s. a great resource for paleo is Robb Wolf's book: The Paleo Solution.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

When my levels elevated my doctor prescribed me a statin drug but told me to NOT take it. He said he was only prescribing it to cover his ass. 

Eating right and exercise (one of the main reasons I got in to mtbing) has the numbers under control.


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

I am lucky to have low overall cholesterol and a high HDL level. There is evidence that the ratio of HDL to LDL is a more important indicator. Your HDL of 57 is higher than normal, so you are probably OK. But I'm not a doctor, I just play one on MTBR..


----------

